# vets between poitiers and st malo



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

has anyone got any ideas for a vet between poitiers and not too near st malo? and if they would be open on a saturday morning?

am searchin internet in vain!

need to find one by tomorrow so as usual any help would be very gratefully received!

thanks in anticipation ...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Am doing two things at once, but this may help.

Haven't time to check it for you.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-65376.html

Dave


----------

